# Cording the topknot with bands?



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi
I'm sure there was a thread a while back but cant find it.
I want to cord my minis topknot into small cords, but not keen on the idea of letting it felt and then splitting them.
ATM its about 3 inchs long.
any tip on how to do this?
Bec


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I only know of one person that corded their poodle with bands, and it made them rather small and fragile.
all the other corded dogs I have seen talked about, and talked to owners about..be they corded poodles, pulik or komonodorok or swd's have used the splitting method... I believe mainly as the hair seperates itself into its most natural way it would fall and cords/matts from there, rather than being artifically seperated before matting into the cords.

I think a good idea if you do still wish to band is talk to some 'black' hair specialists or dread specialists on a good way of starting off.
I do believe that many 'dreaders' do have to split their hair however.

I have looked into dread starter kits as a possible way for strengthening my poodles cords.. it is possible there are some that could help you..?

sorry I couldnt be of more help..there are only 2 or so of us that have corded dogs on the forum. I know Faeries spoo Temperance also has cords but she split them too


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Faerie can help you out with this! Shoot her a PM and I'm sure she'll walk you though it.  

Here are some pics of Temperance and related threads: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/11806-cording-topknot-tail.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/17907-temperances-new-look.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...ur-turn-ideas-partially-corded-poodle-do.html


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Lin Stone's (Lin Marcus and Mulligan on Flickr and Mulligan here on PF) groomer used the banding method, if that is the method you want to use that is the person to ask.
Here is a link to a pic of Mulligan with banded topknot.

step two, Nov 16 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Happy Cording


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Lin Stone's (Lin Marcus and Mulligan on Flickr and Mulligan here on PF) groomer used the banding method, if that is the method you want to use that is the person to ask.
Here is a link to a pic of Mulligan with banded topknot.

step two, Nov 16 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Happy Cording


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i didn't band temperance. i let them naturally part and i separated them as they formed.

i did talk to lin, but her method with mulligan didn't work with me. i preferred to just bathe, air dry, not brush and separate every few days while misting to help tighten them.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I'm so glad SnorPuddel is still on the boards!!!! if anyone knows about cording it's you!!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> I'm so glad SnorPuddel is still on the boards!!!! if anyone knows about cording it's you!!!


Aww, thanks, I am not on often .. going to shows and seminars and learning from friends so that when I get my next puppy who will be a white show bitch from Ormar Poodles out of Nina and by Chase I will be ready for her, and do her justice.

Here is a recent pic of Foxxy with her brother Baldr in the background.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

SnorPuddel said:


> Aww, thanks, I am not on often .. going to shows and seminars and learning from friends so that when I get my next puppy who will be a white show bitch from Ormar Poodles out of Nina and by Chase I will be ready for her, and do her justice.


i must say I am already a stalker of these beautiful images! hope one day my Harleys cords may look as magnificent..however he likes mud a bit too much......

no doubt people at least sort of realise what foxxy is? Harls is at the stage where he could just be a 'neglected' dog (most dont see 'poodle') in a funny haircut....


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> i must say I am already a stalker of these beautiful images! hope one day my Harleys cords may look as magnificent..however he likes mud a bit too much......
> 
> no doubt people at least sort of realise what foxxy is? Harls is at the stage where he could just be a 'neglected' dog (most dont see 'poodle') in a funny haircut....


Foxxy gets down in the mud too, I will post a pic of Foxx with red mud on her, but thankfully it dries and falls off 

I remember the "hot mess" phase, but sadly I still get people who think she is neglected.
To have a fully corded poodle you have to be able to accept that there are people out there that will have negative comments. I get it too frequently, especially from poodle people 
People will comment on things they don't understand and usually it isn't nice comments, I am always happy to explain the cords if someone asks, I have a set on FB that I have as public (all my pics are for friends and family only) that I use to explain cords, most people will appreciate it, but there are those that just want to dislike it.
People forget or just don't care that they are commenting on someone's beloved pet, and what they say could be hurtful.  I stopped posting Foxxy publicly on FB as friends of mine felt they had to defend me and Foxxy when people would say negative things about cords.
Foxxy will always be in cords, she enjoys them and uses them and her personality to garner attention, she adores people and is a very happy poodle.

People usually don't think she is a poodle, I get Afghan a lot, Puli, (she is a tall bitch), and then they say that big white dog when they are thinking Komondor, she has been called an alpaca and doodle. I have had people tell me that she is not a poodle, who want to tell me that I don't know what type of breed she is, I usually just nod and walk on, you can't fix it when people don't want to listen 

**** Sorry to the OP for going off topic, I just always get excited talking about cords ****


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, i think she's a cutie pie.

and baldr too


----------

